# Interior Automatic Transmission Indicator Bulb - How to change it?



## Nominee (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey all,

Has anybody's transmission indicator light burnt out? (P D R N 1 2)

The bulb inside the shifter?

I couldn't find any DIY's for it, and would appreciate some tips from anybody that has done it.

Thanks!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Hi,
I did it 2 weeks ago and it was easy. 
I took the black rubber trim out,just pull it out,then the grey plastic. The grey plastic is snapped in the front lower corners(can t remember the lower back corners,sorry). 
I did not took off the shifter knob,so i ve struggled a bit to get to the lamp. 
Once the black plastic with the P R N .......is lifted, i could touch the wires 
and pulled down on it(on the left side). This was tight and a few bad words came out at the same time. 

Hope this helps,
I couldn t extract the pdf file to post here explaining. 
The lamp cost me 2$ 2/pack at canadian tire.


----------

